# other cool things



## tristian bottle (Nov 15, 2009)

post pics of all those other cool things you found while looking for bottles that were almost just as good if not better


----------



## privvydigger (Nov 15, 2009)

do a search and you'll see threads about the other things people dig...many actually


----------



## coreya (Nov 16, 2009)

These were found in a box of old light bulbs that cost 1.00 at a garage sale, Don't have a clue what the green thing is but the light socket heaters are neat and all work ( can't imagne what amount of current they draw ) Anyone out there who can tell me what the green ceramic thing is? Its about 4 1/2 inches long all ceramic with a standard light socket base. You find some strange things when you buy box lots!







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 16, 2009)

Electrified shotgun shell?? []


----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW! THOSE ARE FUNKY!! LOOK LIKE THEY GOT SOME AGE ON EM. 30S-40S? ANY WAY BE CAREFUL AND DON'T BURN YO HOUSE DOWN!![]  JAMIE


----------



## coreya (Nov 16, 2009)

without a doubt these are not something that would be used today, can you imagine the lawyers linning up for product liability cases!!! that being said back then MOST people had enough sense on how to use something without causing a problem and the ones that didnt just emptyed the gene pool.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

I got a couple neat things I've kept over the years. I have them all over the place. most in a small table top display case. Check these out. First up is a little hand painted pottery cup. Dont these kids have a disturbed look on their faces while playing in the Bananna Patch?


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe its because little Johnny is on the other side of the cup, and he just got dragged away by a snake!!!


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

How bout a little Potty Humer?


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you see the guy sitting in this outhouse? Would could have been the purpose of this. Hole in door looks like it might have hung on something. Its a Pottery type material. Made in Japan on the back lower rim.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

The other two. The For Gentleman only probabely had a wooden toilet seat attached to it with advertising.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

how about some peace love and incense?
   I dug these in the same dump about a year apart. They could almost be father and son.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

This one my freind thinks is a Cane Topper. I'm not convinced of that just due to the fact that it would be most uncomfortable  on the palm of your hand. I say Inkwell.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

Another veiw. Anybody have any thoughts on this or any of the other things, I would be curious to hear.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

Last one, Didnt they screw up the sequence of this? They have it, Speak no evil, See No evil, Hear no evil.


----------



## botlenut (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh one more. This is one of my favorites. The Black mans head is very interesting. Too big to hold a candle. I have no idea what this could have been. Its milk glass, and very detailed. The used razor blade elephant has adverttizing for some Shaving cream on the bottom. The stamp unfortunately only hit half the base. Its still cool though. Again excellent detail..


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 16, 2009)

Well bottlenut, They are an entertaining collection of fun items. Thanks for the entertainment.  RED Matthews


----------



## glass man (Nov 16, 2009)

WOW WHAT SOME FREAKY COOL STUFF. BOTTLE NUT IS SOME OF THE THINGS YOU HAVE IVORY? JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> These were found in a box of old light bulbs that cost 1.00 at a garage sale, Don't have a clue what the green thing is but the light socket heaters are neat and all work ( can't imagne what amount of current they draw ) Anyone out there who can tell me what the green ceramic thing is? Its about 4 1/2 inches long all ceramic with a standard light socket base. You find some strange things when you buy box lots!
> 
> ...


 
 I have no idea what the middle one is, but I used to have a heater like the one depicted below, and it used those "bulbs" ..my cat loved it!!!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 16, 2009)

The green thing is also a heater and is less likely to burst into flames if you are not sitting there staring at it.

 The dice thing is a decanter stopper.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 16, 2009)

Here she is.. (was)


----------



## coreya (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the Info on the heaters, I had forgotten all about those type of heaters from my childhood cyberdigger. I sure would not have figured the green thing for a heater and I was afraid to plug it in but it makes sense. Thanks capsoda. I guess value is nill.


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice finds guys, but i dont think that dice thing is a ink well though because chances are it wouldn't have the image and engraveing of the dice on the bottom, it would probally be flat, your buddy might be right about the cane topper because chancs are if it was a can topper it probally belonged to a welthy man that wouldnt care about comfort, just a sugestion do with it as you please


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Thanks for the Info on the heaters, I had forgotten all about those type of heaters from my childhood cyberdigger. I sure would not have figured the green thing for a heater and I was afraid to plug it in but it makes sense. Thanks capsoda. I guess value is nill.


 
 Actually, they use those in Romania to incubate chicks.. if they are for sale, talk to me.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 16, 2009)

I have sold stranger things at the flea for fair buckaroos. The ceramic parts get really brittle with time and anything that touches them either bursts into flames or gets severely burned.

 This that burst into flames like are like cats who lay to close, curtains and dress hems. Things that you would worry about getting burned are like tiny fingers and things that they might put on it that would burst into flames, again like cats. [&:] They are very neat finds to put on display.


----------



## Just Dig it (Nov 16, 2009)

Those budddha's are great..


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 16, 2009)

I am 99% sure I owned a cane with the same dice topper.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: botlenut
> 
> Another veiw. Anybody have any thoughts on this or any of the other things, I would be curious to hear.


 
 Cane top handle. I remember those from the 50s & 60s. A carnival item. Yours could be much older just saying that I remember them when I was a kid.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 16, 2009)

My Mickey Mouse Hickok belt buckle. The thing that brought me here.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 16, 2009)

Still one of my favorites


----------



## coreya (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyberdigger, everything I have is for sale ( except wife & kids today) have no idea of value and would like some more info on the chicken connection of the green thing but hey make an offer.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 17, 2009)

Not all, but most of the stuff here was found or dug while on the hunt for bottles. Kristain if you keep with it long enough you'll amas lot's of other cool stuff.  Happy hunting!


----------



## tristian bottle (Nov 19, 2009)

very cool things guys


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2009)

> everything I have is for sale ( except wife & kids today


 
   SURE BOUT THOSE KIDS? NINA AND I WILL TRADE A NICE BOTTLE FOR ONE OF EM![8D] JAMIE


----------



## Blackglass (Nov 19, 2009)

Most of this stuff is junk, but its all of the slightly interesting stuff I've dug or found in an old shed that was not a bottle. There's an old plaque to an early 1920's radiola radio, an extremely cheap plastic tooth brush with the comb to match, a 1950's christmas tree light, a scary as hell minnie mouse disposible tooth pick holder, and a Ford Model T hub cap. The green thing is, what I belive, is a novelty toilet seat. Its embossed with a man sitting down on something with the words "The Thinker" under it. I found the band-aids on the floor of an old shed. When I picked it up, I heard some items inside of it. My first impression was "Coins!" (I was big into coin collecting before I got into bottles), but when I poured out the contents, there were six wooden red dice.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's my weirdest find.  A bisque egg with a child coming through the shell.   I have found some info that seems to indicate these were given as good luck gifts to expectant mothers.  If I remember correctly, it's an old eastern european tradition, from midwives.


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 21, 2009)

The "back side"


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 21, 2009)

That's wild, I think some of the Ohio guys dug a couple of those.  In ABGC there was an article from Peter Samuelson where he dug one of those but it was a 1 oz. bottle with a 1/2 neck.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  botlenut
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  Last one, Didnt they screw up the sequence of this? They have it, Speak no evil, See No evil, Hear no evil.


 
 these little pigs are charming.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's a drop forged paper weight anvil I dug. Pretty sure it was made in the ironworks of my hometown.


----------

